# New to the lifestyle



## MrOctober1st (Mar 6, 2014)

Greetings everyone!  After months of reading just about everything I could find on the gear I felt would be best for me here I am hoping to learn even more and make some friends along the way...


----------



## MrOctober1st (Mar 6, 2014)

Some facts about me... I'm 38 6'3 225 18% bodyfat but have cut a lot of the bad food and beverages out and have dropped almost 8 pounds in the last week with time well spent in the gym as well


----------



## MrOctober1st (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm a volunteer firefighter since 2008 so getting back into and staying in great shape is one of the main reasons I'm interested in learning from everyone here on how to get in the best shape of my life


----------



## MrOctober1st (Mar 6, 2014)

Love to play softball, I'm the pitcher for my fire department team which we're back to back champs  and won MVP honors last year at our end of the season tournament..


----------



## MrOctober1st (Mar 6, 2014)

Trying to get my post count up to 10 obviously as well but don't want to do it how Murf did it and draw the ire of the veterans on here, I'm a very respectful person and take constructive criticism somewhat well. As long as it's meant well and deserved I'm all for it..


----------



## MrOctober1st (Mar 6, 2014)

My main focus on my body really is my core... so any advice on building my core would be greatly appreciated, just seems no matter what I do I just can't shed enough belly fat and get any real gains in my chest, shoulders and back... but I refuse to give up...


----------



## merogers1987 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good luck on your gym goals!


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 6, 2014)

MrOctober1st said:


> Trying to get my post count up to 10 obviously as well but don't want to do it how Murf did it and draw the ire of the veterans on here, I'm a very respectful person and take constructive criticism somewhat well. As long as it's meant well and deserved I'm all for it..



Murf is a veteran, he lost his password.
He's a great guy and I gave him a ration of shit for nothing.

Most of the sponsors have post count threads...just post in those.

Welcome to IMF...please read the rules and sticky's.


----------



## brazey (Mar 7, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## sneedham (Mar 7, 2014)

Welcome bro

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## CEM Store (Mar 7, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## StanG (Mar 7, 2014)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## ebfitness (Mar 7, 2014)

Welcome, MrOctober!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Mar 8, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## 1HungLo (Mar 8, 2014)

Welcome


----------

